# Erdungsschiene im Schaltschrank?



## fibs (4 Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist eine durchgehende Kupferschiene, die unten am Schaltschrankrahmen befestigt wird und über mehrere Felder führt, noch zeitgemäß?
Oder sind doch PE-Reihenklemmen auf den Hutschienen in den einzelnen Feldern eleganter? Oder verwendet ihr auf jeder Montageplatte eine einzelne, kleine PE-Schiene?

Wie löst ihr den Sammelpunkt für die ganzen Schutzleiter in euren Schränken? Und welche Vor- und Nachteile seht ihr darin. Was wird von der (Automobil-) Industrie so gefordert?
Ich möchte unseren Schaltschrankaufbau ändern und brauche noch Inspirationen. 

Danke und viele Grüße
Fibs


----------



## Cassandra (4 Januar 2013)

fibs schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ist eine durchgehende Kupferschiene, die unten am Schaltschrankrahmen befestigt wird und über mehrere Felder führt, noch zeitgemäß?
> Oder sind doch PE-Reihenklemmen auf den Hutschienen in den einzelnen Feldern eleganter? Oder verwendet ihr auf jeder Montageplatte eine einzelne, kleine PE-Schiene?
> ...



Hallo Fibs,  

es fällt mir schwer, in einem Satz eine allgemeingültig Regel zu formulieren. Daher mache ich es in drei Sätzen: 

Wenn die Maschine mit einem Schukostecker versorgt wird, ist eine PE- Verteilung über die Klemmleiste ausreichend.

Wenn die Anlage über eine oder mehrere eigene Trafostationen verfügt, kommst du um entsprechend ausgelegte Stromschienen für die PE- Verteilung nicht herum.  

Alles was größenmäßig dazwischen liegt, muss je nach Anwendung betrachtet werden...

LG Cassandra


----------



## fibs (7 Januar 2013)

Klar, dass bei großen Verteilungen mit Trafo eine entsprechende Erdungsschiene erforderlich ist.

Mich interessieren vorallem Schaltschränke von Anlagen und Maschinen mit einer Anschlussleitung bis 150kVA und einer Größe von 3 bis 6 Feldern.
Also bei Anlgen, bei denen durchaus eine "kleine" PE-Sammelschiene auf der Montageplatte oder PE-Klemmen auf Hutschiene ausreichend wäre und eine große CU-Schiene über mehrere Felder eigentlich überdimensioniert wäre.

Aber was fordern eure Kunden? Vorallem die Automobilindustrie und deren Zulieferer?

Gruß
Fibs


----------

